# how LONG does it take for an ITunes to accept a new password?



## luigino (Sep 1, 2006)

*ITunes versiom 10*
*iPhone IOS 5.1*

This is extremely frustrating,

I am having trouble accessing my iTunes account. For some reason it does not accept my curent password. 

So, I do the whole procedure:
"forgot password". I receive the confirming email and link, and the APPLE site confirms that the NEW password is in effect.
I go to ITunes, use the NEW password, and it refuses to accept it!!!

QUESTION: HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE FROR THE ITUNES STORE TO be updated when one's password has been reset? 

....an hour? A day? A week????


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Should be pretty instant. Maybe reset again and try a new one. If your using upper and lower case, maybe you got confused on one. Try typing in your password into pages, then copy and paste that in when you set the new password and when it comes to using iTunes again, paste in there as well. That takes typo errors right out of the equation.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

What is the error you are getting?


----------



## luigino (Sep 1, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> What is the error you are getting?


I'm NOT getting any error message. It simply does not log me into the account. I have even made a very simple password, rechecked it in a text file, so that I'm sure that there are and CAN BE no typo errors, and still nothing....


----------



## Tech Elementz (Mar 15, 2011)

luigino said:


> I'm NOT getting any error message. It simply does not log me into the account. I have even made a very simple password, rechecked it in a text file, so that I'm sure that there are and CAN BE no typo errors, and still nothing....


Does your password have:

- at least 1 upper case letter
- at least 1 lower case letter
- at least 1 numeral

I would just like to ask because iTunes should be accepting your password if it was verified...

Why don't you try to resetting your password here?

It doesn't hurt to try again.


----------



## luigino (Sep 1, 2006)

Tech Elementz said:


> Does your password have:
> 
> - at least 1 upper case letter
> - at least 1 lower case letter
> ...


*It's not the password*. I finally figured it out.

Apparently, _if you are already logged in to *ITunes 10* in *OS/X 10.7 Lion*, you *MUST* use the App Store icon in the dock to see your account details_. 
You can click on "Redeem" or "Wish List" but if you click on the first drop down selection ("Account"), the password dialog wil pop up again ... instead of telling you that your already signed in, and it will NOT give your your account details.

This screen capture should explain:









So this is either a 'bug' or a 'feature' in OS/X Lion ... depending on your point of view.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

On a side note, which is more serious? ALL CAPS or red letters?


----------



## Aurora (Sep 25, 2001)

Red letters really pees me off. That post is no more important than others unless WWIII is declared.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yep, it reminds me of folks who think using all caps and 10 exclamation points somehow makes their post or email more effective.


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

sinc said:


> yep, it reminds me of folks who think using all caps and 10 exclamation points somehow makes their post or email more effective.


Sure 'nough :clap:


----------

